# Bachman Emily to Stirling Single conversion



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always liked the Stirling Single, with that big driver. Aster made one, but out of my price range.








Bachman brought out 'Emily', one of the Thomas the Tank engines. It is loosely based on the Stirling Single. I got one from Kidman's.








I took it apart, removing the eyes. Backtobay6 has some good plastic parts to help in making it look more like a Stirling.








I added on the splashers and boiler door. I had previously cut through the sides so the large wheel would show.








Note the bolts I added to the front and top plate. Boiler was sanded to remove the molded in rails and covered with Nashua brand metal duct tape.








In this view you can see the wheel through the splashers and how I trimmed the back of the cab straight across. They didn't give the crews much shelter!


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Look'n GOOD. We're watching!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob, hope to do more to it soon.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Jerry, some of our club members have this engine and I've thought to myself that this would be great project to rebuild. It's good to see that some parts are available especially the side panels for the splashers, I imagine they would be quite a bit of work otherwise.
You must know of course that the engine still exists and as far as I know it's based at the National Railway Museum in York. I'm not sure when it was last in steam but it would be wonderful to see it especially on its home rails, the NE main line.
I look forward to watching your progress, thanks for posting.
Cheers.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Harvey, 
I have a book on it and have researched it quite a bit on the internet, it is in a museum and has not run for awhile.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

it is in a museum and has not run for awhile 
It is in THE museum (the UK has a National Railway Museum which collected all the good stuff while they (BR) were trying to scrap steam.)

It was running in the 1980s on the Great Central Railway [a preserved piece of the original GCR.] 



















The loco has been described as one of the most beautiful designs, with all those swooping curves along the footplate and cylinders.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a shame only one of them was saved.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool project! 

What is the diameter, in inches, of the drive wheel on the model?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

4" Ray, the original was 8'.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a shame only one of them was saved 
Jerry, 
You've got the book, so you can tell me how many were actually made - not I lot I suspect. And they are old, old-style locos, popular in the 1870s. By 1900 everyone was running 2-8-0s and similar long-wheelbase small-drivered engines. We're lucky that one was slated for preservation in the NRM. I think there is another one, a Midland "Spinner" with an 8' driver also preserved, but it is not as pretty as GNR #1.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Last one was withdrawn from service in 1912. 53 8' Stirlings were made.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Any progress with the Stirling single, I have started one also.
I have come to the conclusion that I will have to paint a lot more than I thought originally, my son in England is sending me a maker pot of 'woodland fern 1'.
How are you going to reapply the gold bands on the boiler?
Bachmann made the front plate white but some pictures show it black, what color should it be?

Dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

HI Dave,
Good to hear from someone else that is doing one. That top plate is black. If you look at my pictures, I put some bolt heads on the top, a brace of angle on the black vertical pieces and on the front, in the red area. I plan to use some brass vinyl(see your sign shop), cut it to shape and stick it on. I'll probably just look for some spray paint that is close t the color of the two Emily coaches and spray it that color. Don't want to re-do those. I did get those simple interior parts that the guy who had the splasher plates and boiler front. Keep me posted on anything you do. I've been dragging on the project. Did work on the tender some.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I worked on the tender some. Had no photos to go by so winged it. I made the top removable to access the batteries and Rx. Just plastic and some embossed rivets heads on metal duct tape for the rest. I did shorten the rails on top. I have since put riveted duct tape on the sides ,back and over all the brown plastic.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

GNR number one was saved as a result of being part of a publicity event for the newly built Flying Scotsman' train in 1938. It was preserved originally in 1921, and rebuilt for the 1938 train and a set of early 6 wheel coaches were found and also renovated as a train concurrent with the loco for publicity purposes. 

It was the first of the 4 2 2 express locos built by Patrick Stirling. The Great Northern Railway was founded on speed, and Patrick Stirling preferred single driver express locomotives, saying that 2 4 0 , or 4 4 0 (express locos for their time) locos had more resistance (running with their breeks down was the phrase - he was a Scotsman). The whole range of the locomotives were quite successful, but heavier and longer trains, meant they were outclassed. 



The introduction of steam, assisted sanding gave them a respite but the heavy trains, coaches and passengers, were too much. The last ones were very heavy on the rails, in a effort to gain more tractive ,but were too heavy for the civil engineer. so they had to have the weight on the single driving wheels reduced.

The Midland Railway developed steam assisted sanding and the accounts devised for them a series of light and fast trains, that is why they continued to run single driver locos on trains for longer; the average weight of a Midland Railway express was between 250 and 350 tons which they could easily deal with, but heavier trains meant a lot of double heading and removal eventually from being the main express locos. The loco was preserved in 1928, it was in working order but needs some work on it now - as it cannot run.

The East Coast Express trains were much heavier though the streamlined trains of the LNER were quite light.

The present loco has the wrong tender - a , and more correct size one is being renovated for it, - it used to be a (water softening) sludge carrier! It is not yet painted but here is the new one behind the loco - 

http://nationalrailwaymuseum.wordpress.com/2011/01/24/a-tale-of-two-tenders/dsc04773/

Here is a link to the loco and the special train that it ran with

http://www.peterboroughimages.co.uk/blog/?cat=11&paged=10

and a better view of the 6 wheel coaches - this is a preserved 'brake end' coach, the end shown is for the guard, who also has a brake control wheel; scroll down please to the third image for the coach.

http://jonnykennedy.co.uk/full-steam-ahead-on-the-keighley-worth-valley-railway/

Yours Peter


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, Jerry, Jerry,
It is a dang good thing you live in Lexiton and I am in Maryland. We would be in trouble all the time because our wives would be train/car widows. I do miss the Nebraska plains at times. Right now I really miss it because Creighton, my Alma Mater is on a roll with basketball. Not since 1963/64 have they been so good.. Go Blue Jays !
Noel Crawford


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I worked some on the tender since my last post. I put bolt heads in the back frame and 'riveted' the metal with metal duct tape and a pounce wheel from the back side. Peel off the backing and stick it on. It's metal, so paint sticks to it fine. Top is removable to access the speaker/sound card/Rx. Batteries will have to go in the coach behind.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

The duct tape is a good idea, I have been using a nail on .010" styrene, very tedious.
I'll have to post some pictures of my project.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
Here is my Stirling so far.
I decided to remove the handrails but keep the boiler bands.









I have cut out the plastic so the wheel can be seen and added rivets









painted the leading deck assembly and added rivet detail








and built a new crosshead guide and piston 








I was thinking of keeping as much of the original green paint but now I'm sure I'll have to paint the whole engine


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
That is looking great. I think I'll copy your crosshead guide you did, nice job there! I removed the boiler back that went clear to the back of the cab, to move the back of the boiler up where it belonged. . Keep your pictures coming, might want to steal some more ideas! I was going to 'rivet' the locomotive as you did also, but have not gotten that far. I used the pins on the back of it, but used Ozark bolt heads on the front.








I've refined the cab some since this old picture. The white goes all the way up. I did save the base, so I can screw it back down, but removed the speaker part.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

That back head looks very nice, I'm glad you're posting as it gives me ideas as well.
The crosshead is ¼' x ¼" that just allows a .115" brass piston drilled into it (carefully).
Are your cab rivets some more of the duct tape? 
I had not thought of the styrene in the cab area, that looks good.
My son lives in England and is sending me some paint that is recommended but the Isle of Wight company but as I said before, I think I will have to repaint the whole engine.
I will get in touch with Stan for some decals, maybe we can split the cost.
I'll continue posting as your pictures are an inspiration.
Dave


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jerry, Do you want a couple of photos of the GNR colors for your re-paint of Emily?

If so could you send me a PM and I will reply to that with them? 

Yours Peter Bunce


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Great work mate, very impressive.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend of mine with a mill made metal rods for my Stirling. I still need to pick them up and try them out.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa, that's great.
I big improvement.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
Here is a shot of the bottom of the cab. I left the braces and screw holes when I removed the Emily 'backhead'.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an update on my progress on the Stirling Single.
I liked your idea on remodeling the back head.

I sanded off all the molded in handrails, cut the cab roof to the proper shape, and molded in a half round on the new roof edge.
I cut the back head off and covered it with styrene.
I'm not sure if the floor will be wood or styrene.








I found a back head from a Connie in the parts bin and have started modifying it.










I made a mistake of the front deck by not looking at pictures carefully.
The vertical braces on Emily are too long, I have remedied that.










I have started on the tender cutting back the front to allow access to the coal.
A lot more detail is still needed










More to follow.
Dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good work Dave, keep it up!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Jerry,
I'm following your post with great interest as well as that of Dave Crocker, what a great project you both have going here.
In other posts I noted that you were about to give up on MLS due to picture posting, obviously you've overcome that problem. Would you like to share that with me please? 
It seems the moderators on MLS don't want to respond to my questions on posting they just want my membership renewal.
Hope you can help. Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking good Dave but there is nowhere to put a tin cup of tea on the backhead.
I may have to get one of the conversion kits myself.

Andrew


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm stealing some of Dave's ideas. Will make his cross head. The metal rods I had made fit fine and look good. Guy that made them for me is planning to cast some, so if you want any let me know. Dave ordered a set.

Harvey. I still post pix here and on Large Scale Central. I then copy the location and use the image button on here, the yellow one and paste in the url. Not as easy as before but works.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info Jerry.
Don't you two forget that these engines are left hand drive!! it's the cars that are right hand drive.
Cheers,
Harvey


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up the metal rods a friend made for my Stirling. He is thinking about molding/casting them out of metal and doing the crossheads also. Let me know if you are interested in a set.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my Stirling painted and am finishing up the stripes, using vinyl strips from .5mm to 2.0 mm.
















Jeremy Viewing, in the UK, helped me with the lining. He did a superb job on his Stirling.








He painted the green Emily coaches(I'm leaving mine green) to look like wood, as the originals were.








All these posts of different modelers sharing their progress shows how neat the internet can be and people taking the trouble to share their projects. I know there are more neat things going on out there, be nice if more shared.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Jerry, I like the look of the wooden coaches.
The side rods came out great.
Here's the final shot of mine. Bob Baxter repainted the coaches to make them a little less toy-like.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Dave, where did you get the handles and boiler stanchions?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave and Jerry, Both of you did a great job of turning a toy into a great model. Congratulations to each of you!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Jerry, Hi Dave,
These engines are absolutely gorgeous what beautiful results you both have. Very, very well done.
This would be quite a step-out for me to do one of these, but the results are so impressive it's going to be difficult to resist.
Congratulations to both of you on a job well done.
Cheers.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
If you mean the handles to get into the cab, they are made from two boiler stanchions attached with brass tube.
I can't remember the web address but it is where you got the brass buffers (Garden Railway Specialists?)
Dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave, didn't see anything like that there. Guess I'll use brass rod.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Man those buffers look great! I guess I need to make a trip to Fallbrook more often!

Greg


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I mean't brass rod.
Greg, you can see it on the DoorHollow Shoreline at Anaheim
Dave


----------

